# What town tune will you use?



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

I almost always do a Zelda one because they were easy to get, but I think I'm gonna go with the Final Fantasy victory tune this time around.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going to make one up. I'd usually go with some popular song, but I want this town to really feel like my own.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

The only times I made my own were by putting every note to the random one.


----------



## taygo (Mar 29, 2013)

I tend not to mess with the tunes. But since I am mayor I can do anything whahahaha


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm bad at coming up with my own tunes, but I managed to make Terra's theme from final fantasy 6 so I'll be using that! :3


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 29, 2013)

I like making things up. Especially when it sounds nice. 
Sometimes I never change it though, and by Christmas, I have a Christmassy theme on.


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm personally using the Super Mario Bros theme as of now in my New Leaf town.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

taygo said:


> I tend not to mess with the tunes. But since I am mayor I can do anything whahahaha



WHITE WHALE HOLY GRAIL


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually use Zelda songs too, but I'd like to try my hand at something more original this time around.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> WHITE WHALE HOLY GRAIL



I have no idea why but this made me laugh hysterically. xD


----------



## Emrys (Mar 29, 2013)

I, too, almost always use Zelda songs for my town tune.
I'm tempted to go that route again, but you can only hear Saria's Theme so many times before it gets old.
I guess I'll make up my own as well c:


----------



## Mary (Mar 29, 2013)

anyone have a good idea? I'm having trouble.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll either use the Harry Potter theme or Saria's song. They both sound amazing as a town tune. I might use something else like an original tune, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 29, 2013)

some of my favorites from the past were

Song of Storms (zelda)
Mario theme
Underground theme (mario)

but Im going for a princess peach theme so Ill use her castle song for my town tune. Im excited to see if I can recreate her courtyard with hedges and everything *starts planning*


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 29, 2013)

Something from LoZ


----------



## Kiwi (Mar 29, 2013)

Usually I just create some random tune. This time however I plan on trying to make the theme that plays in a certain city in pok?mon.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually use the Luigi Mansion theme, but I might spice it up this time.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 29, 2013)

Mary said:


> anyone have a good idea? I'm having trouble.


Do you like The Beatles, or musicals? Because I've had several of those as town tunes in the past.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm doing Emerald Hill or Reach For the Stars.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

Like I said with the town flag, i'm lazy an keep it at default LOL

but I'm defo changing it in this one, I don't know what to though


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually just toy around with it until I find something that sounds cool.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 29, 2013)

Turnabout Sisters Theme from Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64526-The-Town-Tune-Idea-Thread

I did this first


----------



## Kabune (Mar 30, 2013)

I, like Lindsey from Lin&Ko, i am a big Earthbound fan. I want either eight melodies like Lindsey, or maybe the start of Onett theme.


----------



## Puddle (Mar 30, 2013)

I will definitely make my own. I like to think I am musically inclined .


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 30, 2013)

I sound like I do nothing to my town compared to the rest of you xD I normally don't bother changing the town tune or the town flag. But I do sometimes mess up all the town tune notes until it sounds acceptable. I might actually make it nice this time.


----------



## ToastNinja (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm probably going to do what I usually do and use a Zelda song unless I think of something more original.


----------



## marierock13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Typically, I use the opening sequence of "Fur Elise". I might branch out a bit on my US copy though, and possibly use something modern. Maybe the Stage 1 World 1 Kirby Theme, from the original game. 

I always change to Christmas tunes in the winter. Am I the only one?

~Marie


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd like to use L's theme from Death Note.  This is what it sounds like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY8eHk86XTs


----------



## ehmashoes (Mar 31, 2013)

Right now, I have La Marseillaise (French national anthem) on CF and the Fringe theme on WW. I might use some music from LOTR or Harry Potter in NL. Or part of some famous classical piece.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 31, 2013)

ACMaster said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64526-The-Town-Tune-Idea-Thread
> 
> I did this first



I just didn't see any in the first two pages.  I try not to dig for any because it seems to upset the mods/members for whatever reason, but I always read other peoples disappointment. 

However, it's just a thread.  Nothing to be less than sad faceing about 

Also, I read someone say Harry Potter?  I never thought of that!  That sounds a little awesome!


----------



## SugarComa (May 20, 2013)

I used the whistling tune from Kill Bill for Wild World:
(high)
E _ D _ E E D _
D _ C _ D D C _

For New Leaf, I would like to do a tune from either the Warehouse 13 or Dune main themes.  Can anyone recommend a good site for Town Tunes or a way to generate them?  I haven't been able to find anything that has been updated recently.

This is what I have for Warehouse 13, (I haven't tried Dune, yet).  Any suggestions for improvement would be welcome!:
(high)
C F C _ _ _ C E
D _ _ C F C _ _ 

Oh, and anything from Florence and the Machine would be fantastic!


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Song of Storms


----------



## StiX (May 20, 2013)

"everyday is great at your Junes!" from Persona 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCKKxWkyhVU

or

a certain tune from bioshock infinite that involves a cage. (trying to keep it spoiler free haha.)


----------



## Pyon (May 20, 2013)

StiX said:


> "everyday is great at your Junes!" from Persona 4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCKKxWkyhVU



StiX! That is a great tune, I wish I thought of that idea, aaaugh ; ~ ;
I'll just have to stick to the Family Mart tune until I find something else.

Also, does anyone else use this site to make their town tunes? :
http://www.doumori.com/melody/regist.html


----------



## Cottonball (May 20, 2013)

I have a few saved. Either PON PON, Candy Candy, or Tsukema Tsukema by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu or Haru Haru, or Lies by BIGBANG.


----------



## runekey (May 20, 2013)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## Nooblord (May 20, 2013)

I'll try to come up with something original like my Wild World town.


----------



## Flutterfairy (May 20, 2013)

'One Summer's Day' from Spirited Away.


----------



## Spiffee (May 21, 2013)

I usually use the Westminster chimes, which is a tune that a lot of clocks play (and it's used a lot for school bells in anime haha).

It's short and sweet, and works very well for a town tune. I've been using it since my Gamecube town. c:


----------



## Majora999 (May 21, 2013)

A few ideas I have for mine:

AVGN - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1VTeXe3FnA (specifically the "He's gonna take you back to the past" line.)

The Review Must Go On - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvFEKSxR5TM (Just the first few notes.)

Saria's Song

Spyro the Dragon title - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPOnak-ozjw (Tune at 0:10)

Underworld Theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW1HWUz0DZ0

Reaper's Theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Sr8QZHAMI

Hades' Infernal Theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tMqUYXe6VI

Dark Pit ~Air Battle~ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG77HTdreh0

Pyhrron's Theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2BRLPgd9rY (Tune at about 0:09)

Orne's Theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYyeXiGq-18

Finale, by Madeon - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Q_ioOdQgU

I'm... I'm a huge Kid Icarus fan...


----------



## Smoke (May 21, 2013)

I shall be composing my own little ditty.


----------



## typeandkey (May 21, 2013)

I've always been partial to the tune the game provides, but if I were going to change it
It would be "We Will Rock You" by Queen.


----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I have no idea why but this made me laugh hysterically. xD



YES


----------



## Mairmalade (May 21, 2013)

I always try to make one up, but it never sounds as good as pre-made ones others have discovered. I'll start looking around for one soon. I hope to find a Fire Emblem themed one. c:


----------



## laceydearie (May 21, 2013)

Most likely a Legend of Zelda song, dunno which though. Or the piano riff to one of my favourite songs if I could make it.


----------



## fin600 (May 21, 2013)

Tetris A Theme for me, unless I find some help for Megaman music.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 21, 2013)

This! 

Haha, not really. I'll probably go with the very beginning of the Stargate SG1 intro, or something classical that I haven't picked yet. It's really cool when some people can write their own tunes, but mine never sound good.


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

If I can't make up something myself, I might use an old favorite melody of mine.. dunno which one though! Maybe something from my early gaming days~ too bad the town tune isn't that long.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 21, 2013)

My last town tune in City Folk was "All Along the Watchtower" because I was going through a Battlestar Galactica binge-watching phase. I'm not sure about NL yet. I'm kinda thinking "When the Saints go marching in" because my path and flag will have a fleur de lis on them and I love NOLA, but... ehhh. Not sure I wanna commit to that theme _that_ much. The Doctor Who theme is another contender.


----------



## erin49215 (May 21, 2013)

I'm making mine the *rainy day music* from the GC version!


----------



## ACking (May 21, 2013)

erin49215 said:


> I'm making mine the *rainy day music* from the GC version!


YES! If you don't mind, I would love to use this in my town as well!


----------



## erin49215 (May 21, 2013)

ACking said:


> YES! If you don't mind, I would love to use this in my town as well!



Absolutely! I made one that's GzGzGzAezzefG--- but I wonder if I could make it better.


----------



## Wish (May 21, 2013)

Mine is Ninjari Bang Bang


----------



## ACking (May 21, 2013)

erin49215 said:


> Absolutely! I made one that's GzGzGzAezzefG--- but I wonder if I could make it better.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (May 21, 2013)

im going to make mine the yoshi theme i just think it would fit the cute theme of animal crossing <3


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone perchance have a towntune made out of a song from Zelda: The Wind Waker or Paper Mario: TTYD?


----------



## Kumairai (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you have the code for that song? <3  I love Kyary! (towards wish's post comment xx)


----------



## Riesz (Aug 21, 2013)

I always use Chocobo theme!


----------



## Link32 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine's the lost woods theme from ocarina of time & majora's mask


----------



## MajesticMayor (Aug 26, 2013)

I did funky town!


----------



## Pixel (Aug 26, 2013)

im using the game of thrones opening theme!


----------



## Touko (Aug 26, 2013)

Clannad ending - Dango Daikazoku


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 26, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Turnabout Sisters Theme from Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.




You, my friend. I currently have the Questioning theme from Apollo Justice.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2013)

In my first town I have the Pok?flute theme, it sounds very good and nostalgic. 
My second town plays the victory theme which I should improve a bit. xD
Both themes are obviously from the Pok?mon series.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm using the Krusty Krab Pizza song from spongebob :3


----------



## Touko (Aug 27, 2013)

I changed mine to Eight Melodies from Earthbound/Mother series.


----------

